# מרושש (adjectives that can be verbs)



## sawyeric1

"[be] broke" (financially)

I find it baffling that this can apparently be both an adjective and a completely identical verb. Other adjectives I've come across like this are צודק and מספיק. I don't understand why Hebrew has this feature. 

Can anyone give an example sentence of when you can only use מרושש as a verb?

Thanks


----------



## Drink

Actually, we have this in English too:
- adjective: an enlightening book
- verb: the book is enlightening me

Forms like this are called participles, which are verb forms that behave like adjectives. In some languages, including English and Hebrew, the participles are used to form some tenses of the verb.


----------



## sawyeric1

Okay, now it seems simple. LOL.


----------



## sawyeric1

My mom was hurt and angry
אמא שלי הייתה פגועה וכועסת

Why not use "כעסה" since "being angry" is a verb in Hebrew? When should you use the present tense with the past or future of להיות, and when should you conjugate the participle verb?


----------



## oopqoo

I'm really uncertain here but I feel like if you'd say נפגעה instead of הייתה פגועה it connotes that she "got hurt" (at one instant - נפגעה) instead of "was hurt" (continuously - הייתה פגועה).
About כועסת, because this verb is the active participle, unlike פגועה which is passive participle, it wouldn't make a difference to me if you'd say הייתה כועסת or כעסה. In fact I feel like I'd say הייתה כעוסה instead of הייתה כועסת, unsure if כעוסה is right but you'll anyway hear both. Regardless of which option you'd choose they'd all connote the same meaning to me.


----------



## sawyeric1

Verbs like להיקנס and להישלח sound very unnatural in the present tense in English - "he is fined", "it is sent". Are they equivalent to when English adds "being" to these phrases? Ex: "he is being fined", "it is being sent"


----------



## Drink

sawyeric1 said:


> Verbs like להיקנס and להישלח sound very unnatural in the present tense in English - "he is fined", "it is sent". Are they equivalent to when English adds "being" to these phrases? Ex: "he is being fined", "it is being sent"



What are you talking about? They sound perfectly natural in English and are used anywhere that any other present simple can be used. And yes, "he is being fined" is the present progressive.


----------



## sawyeric1

What do you mean, what am I talking about? That's what I said - "unnatural in the present tense", which you agreed with.


----------



## Drink

sawyeric1 said:


> What do you mean, what am I talking about? That's what I said - "unnatural in the present tense", which you agreed with.



Maybe we're having a misunderstanding. They are in the present tense and they are perfectly natural.

מכתב כזה נשלח כל יום = a letter like this is sent every day


----------



## sawyeric1

Oh, that's true - when you're talking about how often something happens they would be used without "being".


----------



## sawyeric1

For passive verbs like מבוזבז and נצפה, how would you say "they are going to be wasted" / "they are going to be watched", since they don't have infinitives?


----------



## Drink

sawyeric1 said:


> For passive verbs like מבוזבז and נצפה, how would you say "they are going to be wasted" / "they are going to be watched", since they don't have infinitives?



Nif'al verbs do have infinitives, for נצפה it's להיצפות (l'hitzafot). Pu'al and huf'al do not have infinitives, so you have to add להיות, as in להיות מבוזבז.


----------



## sawyeric1

Do you mind if I ask where you found להיצפות? My tutor wasn't even able to get me that infinitive


----------



## Drink

I didn't have to find it, I just know enough grammar.


----------

